# php52-5.2.13 build fails



## da1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need to install php52-5.2.13 on a 7.4-RELEASE-p4 because our developers need this particular version.

All nice and good. Did a portdowngrade and then make install. 

The first error:

```
===>  php52-5.2.13 Bad autotool stanza: autoconf:262.
*** Error code 1
```
 was corrected by modifying:

```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=  autoconf:262
```
 to 
	
	



```
USE_AUTOTOOLS=  autoconf
```
 but then, another problem appears that I don't understand.

Here is the output

```
===>   php52-5.2.13 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php52-5.2.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   php52-5.2.13 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php52-5.2.13 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for php52-5.2.13
configure.in:4: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:260: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:297: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:657: warning: prefer named diversions
configure.in:898: warning: prefer named diversions
ext/pdo_dblib/config.m4:55: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_dblib/config.m4:55: the top level
ext/pdo_firebird/config.m4:43: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_firebird/config.m4:43: the top level
ext/pdo_mysql/config.m4:135: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_mysql/config.m4:135: the top level
ext/pdo_oci/config.m4:231: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_oci/config.m4:231: the top level
ext/pdo_odbc/config.m4:42: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_odbc/config.m4:42: the top level
ext/pdo_pgsql/config.m4:108: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_pgsql/config.m4:108: the top level
ext/pdo_sqlite/config.m4:14: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_sqlite/config.m4:14: the top level
ext/sqlite/config.m4:50: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2032: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2053: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/sqlite/config.m4:50: the top level
ext/standard/config.m4:3: warning: prefer named diversions
ext/standard/config.m4:208: warning: prefer named diversions
```

At this point, the installation stalls.  CTRL+T unveils something interesting:

```
load: 0.86  cmd: yes 94477 [running] 28.59u 0.36s 23% 660k
```
A yes cmd is running which by nature will never finish.

So I thought it's a problem of the PHP source, but running a manual *./configure* works just fine.

Another interesting this is that, AFAIK, autotools are used when a package has no configure file but the source for php52 has that file. Hence, is there any use for autotools?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

What's wrong with 5.2.17?

lang/php52


----------



## da1 (Feb 22, 2012)

```
I need to install php52-5.2.13 on a 7.4-RELEASE-p4 because [B]our developers need this particular version[/B].
```

Of course, nothing's wrong with 5.2.17 if you are ok in having problems that you did not account for. And for a web based company, that counts a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

Your developer needs to get his/her act together.

Why on earth would you develop something for a specific _vulnerable_ version?

Those updates have been made for a reason. Even if you gave the developer this particular version I would _never_ put it into production.


----------



## da1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Management has the upper word. I cannot have a final say here.

But regardless of the reason, we have a port not building and I would like to have it running.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> Management has the upper word. I cannot have a final say here.


Make sure you get that in writing. Have it note you warned about security issues. If you don't _you_ are going to be the one on the short end of the stick when it all comes crashing down.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure you get that in writing. Have it note you warned about security issues. If you don't _you_ are going to be the one on the short end of the stick when it all comes crashing down.



A very familiar story. The developers need time to fix the code but the management wants this aired now because they promised that they can deliver to the customer without consulting with the proper people first.

Make sure that you inform upper management in writing that what they want to do is very dangerous.

After about a month, hack the server before someone else does. Next time, they will ask you first.


----------

